# Offical FK Streetline Coilovers review...........



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

OK... So I took advantage of the ridiculous price on the FK Streetlines that a few Vendors were advertising as of late. A bunch of you CC guys have been PM'ing me asking about my impressions and here they are...........

I have ran a few different sets of FK's in the past. Silverlines & Highsports on my MKV Jetta. One thing is always evident about FK's... they go as low as you want...
These are the Silverlines on my Jetta, with the helpers still in. 

alleyshot2 by doqfastlane, on Flickr

ap10side by doqfastlane, on Flickr
__________________________

Is it a comfortable ride going that low? *Not really*
Does it look sick and Hella flush? * Yes*
Do you have to avoid all road imperfections and bumps? *Yes*
......_but you gotta pay to play_.:beer:

__________________________





The CC is more of a Luxury/Sporty car so I probably won't be bringing these down as much. 
As of now, I have them a little more than half down in the rear, and another 8 threads lower in the front. As you all know, the CC stock ride height is pretty disgusting. A good 4" of wheel gap.
*PICS*

CC8GOPRO by doqfastlane, on Flickr

CC5GOPRO by doqfastlane, on Flickr

CC2 by doqfastlane, on Flickr

CC4 by doqfastlane, on Flickr

CC6GOPRO by doqfastlane, on Flickr

CC7GOPRO by doqfastlane, on Flickr
--------------

*Quality*
FK's have always had great build quality. Shipped directly from over the pond. These do not have the lifetime warranty but they do carry a 2 year warranty. They are not Stainless Steel, so I advise anyone that lives in an area that gets snow or salty weather to lather up the threads in either red grease or Anti/Never Seize.
I had my last non-stainless coils for 3 harsh winters in NYC.. they day I sold the car they spun up and down like butter bc of good care.
-

*Ride Comfort*
At my current height of 26" rear and 25" front... things are really nice. I had to remove the front Splash guards bc they were scraping on everything. After they were removed... smooth sailing.

I will definitely bring her down another 1.5" when my wheels come in.

I take the worst route in NY to work everyday, the Major Deegan and Cross Bronx. They surprisingly absorbed 90% of the bumps and potholes without really jarring the vehicle. I was pleasantly surprised. I feel like another inch or two wont compromise the ride drastically.
-

*Value*
Umm, $499.99 and free shipping for German made quality coils? DUH NO BRAINER
-



So, I'm eager to see how these hold up. I'll update this thread on how things are going. I would probably say to go ahead and pull the trigger on these if you have the chance to, and I think you'll be pretty happy.eace:eace:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks for the review. I live in L.A., CA. I don't think the non-stainless steel gonna be a problem. Keep the grease won't hurt in case of raining season. :thumbup:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

looks good.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

This looks really good :thumbup:. Thanks for the review.


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

Are you sure these coils are made in Germany?


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

where can i order some? nice pictures btw


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

PirelliGolf said:


> Are you sure these coils are made in Germany?




Yes, im sure...
* Brand new FK Made-in-Germany Full Coilover kit

Custom Struts with matching spring rates Polished Steel Housing / Locking rings for secure adjustment Vehicle. Specific Spring Rates ensure solid performance Height Adjustable only 2 year
Limited Warranty Contains 2-Front & 2-Rear Coilovers 
Preset matched dampening recommended for your vehicle TUV QUALITY APPROVED

FK StreetLine Coilover Suspension *


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Yes, im sure...
> * Brand new FK Made-in-Germany Full Coilover kit
> 
> Custom Struts with matching spring rates Polished Steel Housing / Locking rings for secure adjustment Vehicle. Specific Spring Rates ensure solid performance Height Adjustable only 2 year
> ...


I'm not arguing with you, I was told by another Vortex advertiser that carries them that they aren't made in Germany.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

what part number do i need?



DOQ fastlane said:


> Yes, im sure...
> * Brand new FK Made-in-Germany Full Coilover kit
> 
> Custom Struts with matching spring rates Polished Steel Housing / Locking rings for secure adjustment Vehicle. Specific Spring Rates ensure solid performance Height Adjustable only 2 year
> ...


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

black11 said:


> where can i order some? nice pictures btw


[email protected]


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Just ordered mine. I have a feeling these are going to be soft, but for the price I'll deal with it!!!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Going on the 3rd day now...the are starting to settle in. Yes, they are a bit soft...but stiffer than stock. 

Definitely an improvement on cornering, they are a tiny tiny bit bouncy at high speeds + uneven road. Nothing to complain about really. You wouldnt notice the ride being any more harsh in normal driving conditions. 

They don't ride as nice as Koni, and the price reflects that. My car is leased for another 2.5 years and im sure ill be happy for the duration of the lease. Overall good investment for the money.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Thats the beauty of Fk's. They go ridiculously low, so even if you end up hating them in a year, you can sell them to a MKVI guy for the same of slightly less than the $499 we bought them for.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

sugmag said:


> Thats the beauty of Fk's. They go ridiculously low, so even if you end up hating them in a year, you can sell them to a MKVI guy for the same of slightly less than the $499 we bought them for.


Or a MkV.:laugh:

Nice review. While I haven't had FK's on my own GTI, I have rode in two MkV's with Highsports, one with the helpers and one without (really low car).

I know the car is different, but the chassis is similar. I understand Koni's ride better than stock, but FK's honestly aren't harsh at all. It's a good coilover. Both of my friends cars rode better than my GTI on an H&R cupkit. Tires do make a difference, but still, FK's ride very nicely IMO. 

What wheels did you go with?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks. 

I ended up going up with the R8 in gunmetal.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Good choice. Those brakes would look wicked too.:laugh:


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Ordered mine on Sunday, just got the tracking number, I should have them Saturday.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Now I dont have an excuse not to get coils....hmmm....


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I have FK Streetlines on the way (Pe-ordered from AMI). 

So leave the helpers in? How much lower can you go with the helpers in with the fronts?


----------



## mrfreeze cc (Jun 5, 2011)

Any one have a part number for these along with a website?


----------



## lux rule (Sep 21, 2011)

*wheels on jetta*

i was wondering, what kind of wheels are those on the jetta?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I ran FK Streetlines on my CC before my H&R's. The spring rates were too soft, especially up front, and going over speed bumps was scary no matter how slow I progressed. I had a good amount of squeaks out of them as well. Were decent in the turns, the lower center of gravity helped out a whole lot, as did the reduce monstrosity of wheel gap/ suspension movement. 

For $500 I would recommend them, but remember these are basically a use once throw away item. They are not like Koni's that you can get re-valved with ease. So think of the $500 a wasted effort if you decide to upgrade in the future. 

They did drop nicely though.

Notes: MKV/MKVI Fitment


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

lux rule said:


> i was wondering, what kind of wheels are those on the jetta?


Audi rs4, hypersilver 
18X8 et 42


----------

